# Bengal needs home with understanding family



## Owned by cat (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi.
I have been asked to help rehome Achilles. Please read the owners note below which show a lovely cat but with issues. I think she describes him best! He is currently in Tunbridge Wells.

*Personality*
Everyone who meets him loves him as he's such a sociable cat around new adult and kids (if you have a dinner party, he'll be sitting on a chair trying to get involved letting everyone stroke him). He's very friendly, follows you around the house, adores his strokes (goes into a frenzy!), sits on your lap when he can fit, 'typical bengal' in that he'll meows loudly when he wants something and if he wants strokes and you ignore him he will sit with his back to you!
*Behaviour problem:*
He was neutered about 5-6 months and started spraying at around 1-2years old. He's 3 and a half now and is still spraying. He does it in various spots (there were about 6 places in our home) and on a handful of occasions he did it in front of me (almost to get attention?). We took him to the vets to get advice and rule out medical conditions, we tried Feliway, Royal Canin Calming biscuits, used enzyme cleaners but it still continued. The next step would have been meds (kitty prozac) and a Behaviourist. Instead we decided to rehome him to a single cat household in the belief it was the other cat upsetting him. New owners thought they'd cured the spraying, but they had not and he's continued to spray in a similar way to how we was with us and they can't put up with it. To be fair on the poor boy, the spraying was not what made me have to re-home him - it was him chasing his sister out, she was miserable. If we'd only had him we would have put up with it.
*New owner*
Single cat household, rural location (not a street full of cats!), should be let outside (he gets very cross and distressed without his freedom), be someone who is not expecting the spraying to go away (if it does, it's a bonus) - a forever home.

Thank you for any help


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you haven't done so, contacting the specialist Bengal breed rescues might be worth doing. They are run by the breed clubs, Google will find them for you.


----------



## Kidlington (Aug 26, 2013)

Poor chap. He has had to adjust to some many changes already. Hope someone can help him. 

Roz


----------



## Owned by cat (Jun 16, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you haven't done so, contacting the specialist Bengal breed rescues might be worth doing. They are run by the breed clubs, Google will find them for you.


Thanks - Will pass this on


----------



## Owned by cat (Jun 16, 2013)

This boy is still desperate for a loving home that can take him back to basics.

I would take him but he will have to go in a boys pen outside until trained and then rehomed AGAIN

Please can anyone help him?


----------



## Owned by cat (Jun 16, 2013)

Great news...the new owners have decided to stick with him and accept he sprays occasionally. They don't want to loose him..

So pleased

Behave Achilles:nono:


----------

